# TPU! FreeBSD Club



## wiak (Feb 27, 2007)

TPU! FreeBSD Group
I and "Easy Rhino" thougt we should make a freebsd group here on TPU, so here are the Members so far

TPU! FreeBSD Group Members 2007
wiak
Easy Rhino
Migons

IRC Channel  
easy, #FreeBSD @ TPUnet 

everyone are welcome!


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 2, 2007)

yes, this group is going to be small but once we get a few active people we can really start throwing our information around!


----------



## Migons (Mar 7, 2007)

Add me too!


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 7, 2007)

Migons said:


> Add me too!



sweet migons. whats your main use for it? you use any gui ??


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 9, 2007)

here is what im running lately

samba
apache
pure-ftpd
nfs

so you can see its basically a home networking box. i have yet to mess around with ipfw and what not.


----------



## Migons (Mar 9, 2007)

Easy Rhino said:


> sweet migons. whats your main use for it? you use any gui ??



I use it as primary desktop OS. For few months, I've been forced to use Windows because World of Warcraft   But otherwise I have all my work etc in FreeBSD. 

And as desktop os, I ofc have gui on it; I'm using Openbox+fbpanel combo.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 9, 2007)

Migons said:


> I use it as primary desktop OS. For few months, I've been forced to use Windows because World of Warcraft   But otherwise I have all my work etc in FreeBSD.
> 
> And as desktop os, I ofc have gui on it; I'm using Openbox+fbpanel combo.



nice. have you gotten 3d acceleration working with freebsd?

what work do you do on the desktop ?

btw, i run fluxbox on my notebook and no gui on the server. i use the notebook to access the server as it doesnt have a monitor/keyboard attached.


----------



## Migons (Mar 9, 2007)

Easy Rhino said:


> nice. have you gotten 3d acceleration working with freebsd?


Sure, pretty easy with NVIDIA. For long, I had problems getting AGP working with newer drivers, but I located a fix from NVNews forums (from official NVIDIA developer), although he said the fix might not be stable, I haven't had any problems.



> what work do you do on the desktop ?


Whatever people do with computer (exept for playing); surfing Internet, chatting, listening music, watching movies / tv series etc.. Or, I sure have played some games too, Enemy Territory, FretsOnFire and some Quake mods for example.


----------



## wiak (Mar 11, 2007)

Migons said:


> Sure, pretty easy with NVIDIA. For long, I had problems getting AGP working with newer drivers, but I located a fix from NVNews forums (from official NVIDIA developer), although he said the fix might not be stable, I haven't had any problems.
> 
> 
> Whatever people do with computer (exept for playing); surfing Internet, chatting, listening music, watching movies / tv series etc.. Or, I sure have played some games too, Enemy Territory, FretsOnFire and some Quake mods for example.


you forgot watching Po**  

am using atm on my quad box 
bash
lighttpd + php-cgi + eAccelerator
fedora-core linux layer for steam hl2 dedicated server games ^^
bwm-ng for network usage
munin for monitoring how the system goes down and up
mrtg for other small stuff
mysql for db
miau for irc bouncer
pico for editing files


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 12, 2007)

wiak said:


> you forgot watching Po**
> 
> am using atm on my quad box
> bash
> ...



hey i use pureDB as my database for pure-ftpd. works fine but i want to switch to mysql so i can adminstrate it through the browser. i installed mysql. i can start it and login as root. but how do i add a simple account to it with a password and directory restrictions??


----------



## zekrahminator (Mar 12, 2007)

Thread moved to clubs . 

And guys, stop censoring your posts, censoring is seriously more annoying than saying *porn*.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 13, 2007)

hey, you guys used any vnc software for freebsd? i was able to install tightvnc (vncviewer/vncserver) onto my bsd box. then i was able to install it on my windows box. i successfully accessed windows from bsd which was pretty damn cool! however when i did a routine bsd reboot i tried to login to x and it gave me an .Xauthority message. now i think it has something to do with vnc as vnc sets up X in a way that it access the xorg server. just curious. btw, you guys should give this a try cause its pretty freaking sweet!


----------

